# Pagemaker 7 PDF Issue



## riven2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm using PageMaker 7 on G4 in OS 9.2.2, and am getting an error when exporting PM files to PDF - "Cannot open the Distiller. This may be caused by not enough virtual memory...." or similar. I adjusted memory settings on PM and Distiller 5 but same issue. I've been using the Acrobat PPD. Not sure if this is really a memory issue or some setting is off somewhere. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you have any other programs open when this happens?  Quit those programs and give it a try. Sometimes a program will not release the used memory immediately so a restart is needed. 
Sometimes it is the preference file of either program that has become corrupt. Trash the preference file of Pagemaker and Distiller. Empty the trash, then start up Pagemaker. The preference file will be recreated. You may need to type in the registration code and reset your preferences but that should clear up the problem.


----------

